# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Hòn Tre - Du lịch Nha Trang

## hangnt

Đảo Hòn Tre đã trở thành một điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn của du lịch biển Nha Trang (Khánh Hòa). Bên cạnh du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, khách có thể tham gia những chương trình kết hợp thể thao mang đầy tính khám phá. 

>> *Ngắm đảo Hòn Tre - Nha Trang*


Hòn Tre nằm đối diện trước thành phố biển Nha Trang, trên đảo có núi Hòn Tre, hay còn gọi là núi Ðàm Mông sừng sững như hình con cá sấu đang trườn mình xuống biển, che chắn cho vịnh Nha Trang, một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới.

Mặc dù đã có bàn tay con người tác động vào từ hơn hai năm trở lại đây, nhưng nhìn chung, đảo vẫn còn giữ được vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ ban đầu với những rừng cây lúp xúp phủ kín các triền núi, thấp thoáng, ẩn hiện trong đó là các kiến trúc của khu du lịch Sofitel Vinpearl vừa mang phong cách hiện đại, vừa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, với những nhà hàng mái đao cong vút trên nền trời, hoặc được thiết kế với chất liệu tranh tre truyền thống, trong một không gian làng quê Việt Nam yên bình.

Khu du lịch nằm về phía bắc của đảo Hòn Tre, thuộc Bãi Trũ, một mặt trông ra biển và đằng sau dựa lưng vào dãy đồi chạy dài. Ðây là khu du lịch biển đạt tiêu chuẩn năm sao, với 500 phòng nghỉ, có 17 phòng cao cấp và hai phòng dành cho các nguyên thủ quốc gia cùng đầy đủ những dịch vụ chất lượng cao. Khi thiết kế các công trình xây dựng nơi đây, những kiến trúc sư đã chú trọng đến sự hòa hợp của cảnh quan, môi trường sinh thái để không làm phá vỡ nét đẹp vốn có của phong cảnh thiên nhiên. 


Bước vào đại sảnh của khách sạn, du khách cảm nhận được ngay một không khí dễ chịu, xua tan những mệt nhọc và cái nóng bức của nắng biển miền trung. Từ đại sảnh này, khách có thể nghỉ ngơi, ngắm nhìn mặt biển trải dài trong tầm mắt, hoặc thả tâm hồn mình lang thang cùng những đám mây trời lững lờ trôi trên nền trời trong xanh. Bên cạnh việc nghỉ dưỡng, tắm biển, khu du lịch còn lôi cuốn khách bởi những dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe và các chương trình hoạt động vui chơi, du lịch kết hợp thể thao dành cho nhiều lứa tuổi khác nhau, nhằm khám phá vẻ đẹp độc đáo của núi, rừng và biển đảo Hòn Tre.

 
Vào các buổi trong ngày, du khách có thể thỏa thích vẫy vùng trong làn nước và đắm mình dưới ánh nắng nhiệt đới chan hòa với những môn thể thao dưới nước như bóng rổ, bóng ném dưới nước, bơi nghệ thuật tại hồ bơi ngoài trời hiện đại, rộng hơn 5.000 m² của khu du lịch, hoặc tham gia những lớp tập thái cực dưỡng sinh, chơi quần vợt và bóng chuyền, bóng đá bãi biển cùng các môn thi ném đĩa, hockey đường phố, cầu lông, bóng chày.

Nếu ưa thích cảm giác mạnh và các môn thể thao trên biển, trung tâm thể thao nước với các huấn luyện viên thạo nghề sẽ giúp du khách có được những giờ phút sảng khoái, tung hoành trên sóng biển trong màn trình diễn mô-tô nước, đua thuyền buồm, chèo xuồng, trượt ván trên sóng nước. Ðặc biệt là màn bay dù. Theo tốc độ kéo của ca-nô, chiếc dù nhiều mầu sắc đưa khách bay bổng lên không trung với một cảm giác chơi vơi đầy thú vị. Từ độ cao vừa phải, toàn bộ phong cảnh Hòn Tre hiện lên với vẻ đẹp riêng độc đáo, giúp du khách thỏa sức chiêm ngưỡng, ngắm nhìn. 


Không chỉ bay lượn trên không, một tour du lịch hiện đang thu hút nhiều du khách trong nước và ngoài nước khi đến Hòn Tre là lặn biển, khám phá, tìm hiểu thế giới đại dương sinh động với những rạn san hô đầy mầu sắc. Chương trình được chia làm nhiều nội dung khác nhau, theo từng đối tượng khách tham gia như dành cho người mới tập lặn, người chuyên nghiệp hay chương trình nâng cao, lặn cho trẻ em, lặn thám hiểm một bình, hai bình, lặn thể thao, v.v. Trung tâm lặn biển của khu du lịch Sofitel Vinpearl Resort & SPA sẽ cung cấp trang thiết bị lặn và chuẩn bị các điều kiện dịch vụ bảo đảm an toàn cho khách.

Muốn hòa vào thiên nhiên trong không khí một chuyến đi dã ngoại, du khách còn có tour tham quan đảo và vịnh biển bằng du thuyền, hoặc sử dụng xe đạp địa hình leo núi. Những con đường dốc chạy vòng quanh đảo, men theo triền núi sẽ đưa du khách đến với những cảnh quan tuyệt vời trên đảo mà ở đó, trong mỗi chặng dừng chân là biết bao điều mới lạ đang chờ đón.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Thật tuyệt vời khi được khám phá đại dương .
Đúng là còn nhiều điều chưa biết về Nha Trang

----------


## anhduc83

NHa Trang nhiều chỗ để đi quá nhỉ....

----------


## dung89

Nha Trang nhiều thắng cảnh thía

----------

